# Crummy MTD YardBug



## MTDismyenemyy (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey all,

New member from Clayton, NC here.
Looking to see if I can get some wisdom here, to assist in my quest to get this Yardbug running. I recently acquired (did not have to pay for) a Yardman Yardbug, and I am unable to get the thing going! I have tried everything I could think of, in my limited amount of experience, to no avail. The machine will turn over, and even fire a few times (only with the assistance of ether), but will refuse to run for more than a few rotations. The gas is fresh, the old was drained out. I pulled the hose off the fuel filter, and fuel is flowing freely through the filter. The oil needs to be changed, but is not extremely dirty, and is at the proper level. I cleaned the spark plug thoroughly, and re-installed it. The unit has more than likely not been run in several years, and I would like to get this puppy going! Any ideas?

Thanks alot!

Philip


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

You need to remove and clean the varnish out of the carb. Which means disassembling the carb, soaking in a carb cleaning solution for a couple of hours, rinse off with water, blow out all holes with compressed air, then installing a carb kit.


----------



## MTDismyenemyy (Apr 1, 2010)

I had heard that, and am entirely unsure of where this would be located, as well as how to remove it. I am sure that if I found it, I would be able to remove it, but I don't know what I am looking for! I have a rudimentary understanding of small engines, if you tell me what it would be attached to, or whereabouts to look, and what it might look like, roughly, I am sure I could figure it out!


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Post the model number of the mower.


----------



## MTDismyenemyy (Apr 1, 2010)

Indypower,
Last night, after a little internet searching, I determined where the fuel bowl was, and how to remove it and the carb, following your instructions, and re-assembled it. It is now running like a champ, thanks a ton!


----------



## MTDismyenemyy (Apr 1, 2010)

My next quest, for anyone with any ideas on how to do this, is how to remove or disable the seat sensor, or the "Operator Presence Sensor". This, obviously, is the one that will not let you get out of the seat without putting the unit in park. I would also like to disable the switch that forces you to disengage the blades before entering into reverse. If this is possible, I would very much like to do this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

it can be done, but if we tell you how, and you get hurt, we could all get in trouble. so your gonna have to figure that one out on your own, sorry


----------



## MTDismyenemyy (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay, thanks anyway though. I have another question about this little turd of a mower. After running it for a few hours this morning, I went to mow the backyard, and it seems to run best when I leave the choke open. Typically, at least in my limited experience, the unit would die, but on this unit, when I put in in high, not even in gear, it seems to hiccup occasionally, and will occasionally die when I engage the blades. If I leave it at full choke, it runs smoothly, though! Any ideas?


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

You still have a little dirt in the carb. Can you post the engine numbers?


----------

